# Latest guidance from the British Security Industry Association



## nelly (Nov 8, 2011)

Don't know if this has been put up here already, but its short and is very interesting

http://www.bsia.co.uk/web_images/Securit-e-News/November 2011/photography_guide_002.pdf


----------



## magmo (Nov 8, 2011)

very usefull, I havent seen that before....


----------



## night crawler (Nov 8, 2011)

I read that last night, we shall see if they can read now and if the boneheads become a little more civil towrds people who take photo's


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 8, 2011)

Great link nelly! Def worth anyone in London having a copy in their camera bag. Remember tho, this only applies to legit photographers on public land, not shady characters like you and I! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nelly (Nov 8, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> this only applies to legit photographers on public land, not shady characters like you and I!
> Thanks for sharing.



Pfffft!!!! Speak for your self matey, I'm a respectable explorer, with manners and decorum


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 8, 2011)

In yer face, Union Square Gestapo.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 8, 2011)

Hmmm.... velly intellesting! Nice one Nelly.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 8, 2011)

The question is - will the Police or Security pay any attention to any of this? Look at Mr Beardy at Denbeigh, the talgarth version of Mr Beardy - all taking the law into their own hands.

Thanks for sharing this though - a great reference.


----------



## Munchh (Nov 8, 2011)

nelly said:


> Pfffft!!!! Speak for your self matey, I'm a respectable explorer, with manners and decorum



Yeah, we noticed mate. 

Have seen this somewhere else before but I couldn't possibly say where. Thanks though as there will be quite a few here who are not aware.


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 8, 2011)

Must print that off if i ever go down to do some photos of Grangemouth as you are challanged by both taking photos and security here while on the public path


----------



## Munchh (Nov 8, 2011)

There's a couple of vids somewhere online showing Elwyn (Mr. Beardy) going through his 'This is a post apocalyptic world and I am da Law' routine. I thought I was watching an episode of Jericho for a minute.

If he's SIA registered then I'm sure his appalling behaviour will catch up with him sooner or later.


----------



## godzilla73 (Nov 8, 2011)

Very useful thanks Nelly - I shall be carrying a copy about in my camera bag from now on. Good to know that sometimes, at least, the law is on our side.
GDZ


----------



## smiler (Nov 11, 2011)

night crawler said:


> I read that last night, we shall see if they can read now and if the boneheads become a little more civil towrds people who take photo's



Ye Gods NC, Have you had an unfortunate experience with those lovely security personal? Try playing stupid, I know you won’t have my innate advantage but its worth a try.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Nov 11, 2011)

I kind of miss the police/security guard confrontation you used to get in regards to photographing in public places.

Now when I take pictures of, say, a riot police line or a street scene in the city centre, I am not approached at all, it takes away the fun of it lol.

It's good to meet your local bobby/PCSO and have a chat with them. If they need to clarify the law, it's only a radio call away and you can get on with it.

The security guard at longbridge was best, I was photographing the then recently sealed/capped entrance to the Trentham Bunker on the path outside.

Security man came up and told me to stop taking photos, I said no as I am on public property, so he took a picture of me lol. 

I went back to my car and got my biggest lens out of my bag and came back firing a volley of shots at him and he scuttled away


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 12, 2011)

Derelict-UK said:


> Security man came up and told me to stop taking photos, I said no as I am on public property, so he took a picture of me lol.
> 
> I went back to my car and got my biggest lens out of my bag and came back firing a volley of shots at him and he scuttled away




Cheers Nelly...that's very useful to see it actually written down, and to have.


----------



## sennelager66 (Nov 12, 2011)

Munchh said:


> There's a couple of vids somewhere online showing Elwyn (Mr. Beardy) going through his 'This is a post apocalyptic world and I am da Law' routine. I thought I was watching an episode of Jericho for a minute.
> 
> If he's SIA registered then I'm sure his appalling behaviour will catch up with him sooner or later.



Quite simply as for their SIA number. Also all SIA licences are to be carried in their person and visible. No SIA badge then they cannot prove accreditation and are therefore powerless. I use this at football grounds and they often blanch at such helpful enquiries.


----------



## FlutterGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

**

Cheers for that. I shall print it out and keep it with me!!


----------

